# beekeeping in windy locations



## jwbee2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello, i am living on Vancouver island and have recently found some very good forage for my honeybees.There are a couple of
natural occurrences. First is the blowing NW winds in the July and August as well as September if the weather stays warm. Also there are a lot of dragon flies.
Saying this I know of three small commercial bee keepers that have been successful in the area.At the moment there is one beekeeper in the area with a few hives. I am trying to build up my hives for when i retire to supplement my pension. I have been keeping bees for eight years know and enjoy every aspect of it.
I was hoping someone with windy beekeeping experience could help me out. (and dragonflies) Thank you


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Jul 20, 2015)

What do you consider windy? I Had sustained winds of 50 mph (80 kph) to 60 mph (97 kph) gust near 70 mph (113 kph) yesterday. I currently strap the hive to the ground with a 12" (30 cm) trampoline U anchor pounded in at an angle.

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s104/mrbiggs_photo/bee stuff/20160114_151417.jpg

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s104/mrbiggs_photo/bee%20stuff/20160114_151336.jpg

I generally don't open the hive during the winter, but will check the straps and anchors to insure they are not pulling out or becoming loose. 

I have seen the bees regularly collecting during 20 mph (32 kph) to 30 mph (48 kph) winds.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Go for it JW though it would be best to find an apiary site with protection from the brunt of those prevailing northwesterly winds you refer to. If Dragonflies are present it probably means they have a pretty good natural feed source already and though they may get a few bees I doubt it's going to cause any serious distress to the hives. Here in the US the Dakotas are always among the top honey producing states and also among the windiest.


----------



## jwbee2 (Jan 6, 2016)

jim lyon said:


> Go for it JW though it would be best to find an apiary site with protection from the brunt of those prevailing northwesterly winds you refer to. If Dragonflies are present it probably means they have a pretty good natural feed source already and though they may get a few bees I doubt it's going to cause any serious distress to the hives. Here in the US the Dakotas are always among the top honey producing states and also among the windiest.


thank you Jim, your reply has given me confidence, I am going for it this spring, it is such a paradise and I feel very hopeful.I am also a forestry worker for 40 years and have always been attentive to the nature around me. I have watched the dragonflies in areas i have worked from their hatch to adulthood. I believe that my hives will be in this location till the end of June,by then the dragonfly will bee at the stage of young adult and large enough to start bush wacking my bees, I will then move them into the fireweed to finish off the season. Sounds easy, but now a days there is nothing easy for our bees


----------



## jwbee2 (Jan 6, 2016)

The winds are quite strong 35-50 I have no experience in windy areas, and thank you for your advise as well as those pictures. I am sure my bees will be fine. you have given me confidence for the up coming season, thanks again


----------

